# Abaco Guides?



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Just found out I might be taking a trip to the Abacos this July, if we do make the trip we will be taking our boat from Boca Raton. As soon as I heard the good news I immediately started researching guides since the boat we will be taking isn't the skinny water type. Not much showed up but I did find the Abacos Fly Fishing Guides Association which seemed to have the most info. However not many of the guides listed had websites and I just wanted to see if anyone had any personal experiences and/or recommendations. I did find a couple lodges but it seems they are only guides for guests and while I would love to stay at the BlackFly lodge its not in my budget. Thanks for any info!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Where are you staying in Abacos and do you have a skiff/tender. If at Boat Harbor you can rent skiffs. Just south Boat Harbor and south of Witches Point is a soft but wadable area that we have caught bones and saw muttons. Stop on the east end of Grand Bahama and fish the flats around Deepwater Cay, very good bonefishing and firm bottom


----------

